# Our PG's



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

combined for 1-24 shooting


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Dodigago said:


> combined for 1-24 shooting


Yuck, you'd think they would hit more just out of pure luck of the ball going in.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wont happen agian.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Yeah, if Bibby had played just a bit better we would have won. :curse:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ew, just ew.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, if Bibby had played just a bit better we would have won. :curse:


If he made 4-16 we would have won. :heart:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Pejavlade said:


> If he made 4-16 we would have won. :heart:


I know man. :nonono:


On the other hand Tag was great. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Tonight was like we played without a PG. It's like they didn't even exist.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Eddie House should have gotten some on BJax's minutes in the first half...he wasn't hitting anything.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Peja Vu said:


> Eddie House should have gotten some on BJax's minutes in the first half...he wasn't hitting anything.


I thought so too. And then Evans never even played. :nonono:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Our guards shot horrible!!  :nonono:

It should only get better. I don't think we'll ever see Bibby be 1-16 again!?


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Twix said:


> Our guards shot horrible!!  :nonono:
> 
> It should only get better. I don't think we'll ever see Bibby be 1-16 again!?


Your right it cant get any worss then this. 1-24 simply embrassing.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Yeah, if Bibby had played just a bit better we would have won. :curse:


even with bibby playing that bad we still had a chance to win until adelmans weird mind took miller out of the game when we were down by only 4. i know we brought it to 1, but we had to climb back and i think if miller stayed in we would have taken control of the game.

despite the rebounds we give up, its usually our offence that lets us down in the playoffs.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

sac23kings said:


> even with bibby playing that bad we still had a chance to win until adelmans weird mind took miller out of the game when we were down by only 4. i know we brought it to 1, but we had to climb back and i think if miller stayed in we would have taken control of the game.
> 
> despite the rebounds we give up, its usually our offence that lets us down in the playoffs.


Maybe BMiller asked to get out because he couldn't handle it. He's still not 100%. :whoknows:


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> Maybe BMiller asked to get out because he couldn't handle it. He's still not 100%. :whoknows:


This is what Adelman said in the post-game:



> “*I’m really encouraged by Brad. People were asking me why I didn’t leave him in the game and everything else, but I don’t think the first game of the playoff series when a guy for the last two months has scrimmaged 20 minutes and played 10 minutes in a game, I don’t think that’s a time for me to push the envelope.* I wanted to see how he felt today and practiced today. I was concerned he would come in like in training camp and be sore everywhere, and then if he takes three days and steps back, where are we? But I feel much more confident in the way he played last night, watching him the way he played today, he has no ill effects from anything. I can just see him getting better and better, and he’s starting to.”


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> This is what Adelman said in the post-game:


Nice find. :greatjob: :clap:


----------

